# Looking for a movie v2.0!



## Winspear (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm trying to remember a movie I saw about 10 years ago. 

It was pretty old, may or may not have been black or white. 

All I remember is a scene with a person, maybe 2, male or male and female. They were perhaps in the jungle, trapped in a giant spiders cave similar to the scene in LOTR. They were running around the tunnels of web trying to find a way out. 

I can't remember anything else. Fairly sure it was quite a crap movie but this scene pops into my head now and then so I want to know just for peace of mind


----------



## Explorer (Jan 1, 2012)

If we're talking black and white, and you're remembering a jungle, and Boy and Connie trapped in a cave with a giant spider, I wonder if you're thinking of 1943's _Tarzan's Desert Mystery_.







As soon as you start talking about them running around the tunnels, though, I'm doubtful, because RKO didn't really toss that kind of budget at these films.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 1, 2012)

Jack Black King Kong movie I bet.


----------



## MFB (Jan 1, 2012)

My guess is the same as Spacedock's and you're probably thinking of the scene where everyone the bugs are coming out of the caves and everything swarming the group (all males, no females by the way).

Blotted Science just did a song for it too


----------



## Winspear (Jan 1, 2012)

^ That video was nasty  Nope way older than that. Perhaps not as old as that one, Explorer. Pretty sure that wasn't it. 
It's this picture from a couple of years back that reminded me of it. Pretty much this, shrunk down into person sized tunnels.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 1, 2012)

Pretty sure there was a spider scene in the movie "Krull", but I don't remember much of it at all. I got some images in my head of some other movies that may fit the description, but I'm struggling to remember more info and names.

When you say crap movie, do you mean it was just a small time stinker? Or maybe a popular movie that you just thought was lame?


----------



## petereanima (Jan 3, 2012)

Bobo said:


> Pretty sure there was a spider scene in the movie "Krull", but I don't remember much of it at all.



Yep, there was. That old guy ("Ynyr"?) is entering the spider lair to search the "Widow of the web", to get the next location of the black fortress. 


EDIT: see also here:


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jan 3, 2012)

Cant be Krull. Op said the film was crap.

There was a trilogy of giant spider jungle movies about 10 years ago called something like kingdom of the tarantulas. May have been that.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! Pretty sure it's Kingdom of the Spiders - though I can't find anything on a trilogy or pics/clips that I recognise too much (i.e. giant web tunnels/big spider) Will have a proper look later 

When I say it was crap, I probably just mean I was 10 years old and it wasn't a kids film


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jan 4, 2012)

It wouldn't be the first one as that was set in a town, but I saw a movie a couple of years ago that had exactly what you mentioned in it. I'm sure it was something along those lines.

How old are you now? That would help narrow the field.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 4, 2012)

The Grief Hole said:


> Cant be Krull. Op said the film was crap.



Point well taken mang


----------

